
Why Climbers Die on Mount Everest - evo_9
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/12/081209221709.htm
======
1e-9
Strenuous activity at altitudes above 8,000 m often leads to fatal brain
swelling, even among those who are physically fit and have spent time
acclimating.

There have been several studies indicating that mountain climbing leads to
brain damage, even among world-class climbers. Similarly, there is evidence
that scuba diving to depths below 40 m or so damages the brain.

We didn't evolve at extreme altitudes or depths. It's probably best to stay
away from them if you value your mental fitness or life.

------
village-idiot
Everything about Everest sounds too intense to be comfortable. Even as someone
who has an affinity for alpine environments, I’ll leave Everest be.

Edit: looks like 11 people died this season, all from altitude related causes.
To my knowledge this is unusual both in number and cause, and is probably why
Everest related stuff is getting posted.

------
macintux
2008

